# Coutume Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Authentic new-wave French specialty coffee shop and roastery. Located in the 7th arrondissement, at 47 Rue de Babylone, just a short walk from Le Bon Marche. Featuring the first La Marzocco Strada in France, a vintage Probat 12 Kilo roaster, Hario V60, Siphon and an Oji cold extraction tower.

More...


----------

